# Tracer VP Hinterbau so schlecht??



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

habe Interesse an einem Tracer VP Rahmen von 2009.
Allerdings wurde in der aktuellen Freeride der Hinterbau heftig kritisiert.

1. Er soll entweder stark durchsacken?
3. oder bei mehr Luft im Dämpfer schlecht ansprechen?
4. Hinterrad kommt beim Einfedern gegen das Sitzrohr?
5. Die Umlenkhebel schlagen gegeneinander?

Kann jemand etwas aus eigener Erfahrung dazu sagen?
Vorab besten Dank!


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe Interesse an einem Tracer VP Rahmen von 2009.
> Allerdings wurde in der aktuellen Freeride der Hinterbau heftig kritisiert.
> ...



zu 1 und 3 (wo ist die 2) ist gut möglich, allerdings sagen die, die son teil fahren was anderes. dem kannste im notfall mit nem tuning entgegenwirken.
zu 4. hängt vom reifen ab --> siehe den tracer thread im mtbr forum unter http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=484045
zu 5. ist mir neu.
allerdings kann es je nach aufbau dazu kommen, dass die kette übels am unteren link schleift.. unschöne sache.. wegen all dieser gründe kommt bei mir wieder ein ss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Info!
Tuning ist ja nur eine Hilfskrücke, kommt für mich bei einem neuen Bike (gerade bei dem Preis!) nicht in Frage.


----------



## haha (4. Juni 2009)

irgendwie kommen mir die tests spanisch vor.. vor kurzen wars das santacruz nomad 1, welches durchsackt etc. obwohl es an sich ein super federungsverhalten hat. das 2er ist jetzt natürlich absolute oberklasse, da sich diverse leute beschwert bzw. santa kein bike mehr zum test geben wollte. beim tracer findet sich halt wieder ein schwarzes schaf. und merkt euch eins: laut bike, mountainbike etc. ist canyon eh die beste marke
bei so ner teuren investiton einfach schauen, dass man immer vorher mal eins testen kann..


----------



## houtbay (8. Juni 2009)

Der Hinterbau ist nicht das Problem, der RP23 passt nicht dazu. Hab jetzt einen DHX5 Stahlfederdämpfer eingebaut, erstklassige Funktion, bringt eine 2009er 36 Talas an die Grenze. Bin das Rad auch schon spaßeshalber mit ner totem gefahren, der Hinterbau hat ordentlich mitgehalten.
Ach ja, die Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2.7 und BB 2.4 schleifen bei mir nicht an, da scheints Streuungen bei den Rahmen zu geben.

Kleiner Spamzusatz: Werde den Rahmen dennoch demnächst verkaufen, suche etwas wo auch mit totem eine tourentauglichere geo möglich ist. Bei interesse gerne PM, wird nicht teuer, hab ihn sehr günstig bekommen.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Juni 2009)

totem tourentauglich? ss


----------



## Stefan Kulms (12. Juli 2009)

Hi RockyRider,

ich fahr den 2009er Tracer VP in Größe XL mit Talas 36RC2 und Speedhub. Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Das Problem mit dem Hinterbau kann ich bei meiner Fahrweise nicht feststellen, obwohl das hohe Gewicht der Rohloff einiges an Feinfühligkeit wegfrisst.

Ich bin hauptsächlich auf dem Isartrails, in den bayrischen Alpen und mehrmals im Jahr auf Alpenüberquerungen unterwegs. Den Hinterbau fahre ich in der 160er Einstellung mit ca. 25-30% SAG. Ich überprüfe den verbrauchten Federweg praktisch nach jedem Trail und nutzen ihn fast immer voll aus, ohne dass ich merklich in den Endanschlag knalle.

Ansonsten ist der Hinterbau mit Speedhub fast komplett antriebsneutral. Nur in den kleinsten Gängen, wenn ich bergauf über große Wurzeln fahre, kann ich manchmal einen Pedalrückschlag erahnen. Selbst bei wildesten Antritten im Wiegetritt macht der Hinterbau weniger Moves als jeder 4-Gelenker. Die Plattform habe ich praktisch nie drin, weil das Rad sie nicht erforderlich macht.

Mit der Reifenfreiheit bin ich weniger eine Hilfe, weil ich nur 26x2.4 fahre und damit gibt es natürlich keine Probleme.

Viel Spass allen Tracer VP Fahrern. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal.

Stefan





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe Interesse an einem Tracer VP Rahmen von 2009.
> Allerdings wurde in der aktuellen Freeride der Hinterbau heftig kritisiert.
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Info.
Vielleicht trifft man sich mal, stimmt!


----------

